# proper disposal



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Not sure if I'm in the right spot.

Anyway since I've started TRT, granted I'm only on one dose a month I have a feeling it's going to get upped.

So my question is what does everyone do with their used pins, I'm considering buying a sharps container to make sure nobody, including myself messes with the junk.

What do you do when you fill it though, maybe a hospital can dispose of them properly? 

Never thought or looked into it

Thanks!


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 19, 2015)

I throw mine into plastic grocery bags and throw them into parks.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 19, 2015)

There are a lot of heroin addicts where I live so I was considering selling my junk to them


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2015)

If it's in a hard plastic container that is sealed toss it in the garbage.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 19, 2015)

On a serious note 

I put mine into a empty protein container. 
Add little duct tape and toss in the trash


----------



## THOR (Mar 19, 2015)

If you are concerned drop them off at a clinic or a needle exchange, you can also ship the sharps containers out, they have a disposal service.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 19, 2015)

Put them in your hand, drive over a bridge by a creek, and toss them out the window. Make sure to throw them hard enuf to clear the bridge and land in the creek tho. Dont want kids finding them on the street. Bums are a different story. **** those people. You shouldn't play in the creek anyways. Its dangerous.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ya I'm a in the trash kinda guy...  Put them all in a bottle and tape it up


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 19, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> On a serious note
> 
> I put mine into a empty protein container.
> Add little duct tape and toss in the trash



Now that is a good idea. I never thought of using those old tubs for that.


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 19, 2015)

I use laundry detergent jugs. Fill them up and toss in the trash...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 19, 2015)

The issue is with the needle.  So u can cut the tip off so its not sharp or re used.  Theres also a hand tool that burs and cuts off the tip of a needle. Id google but my eyes feel like sand so im gona try to catch some Zzz


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 19, 2015)

Funny i actually googled and the image i clicked redirected me to ugbodybuilding.

Here ya go.

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/13015-What-do-you-do-with-your-old-needles


----------



## Luscious Lei (Mar 19, 2015)

I never trash any of them, I keep them to craft some badass pieces of furniture like this nice chandelier


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 19, 2015)

x3 or 4 on the protein powder container. I glue mine shut when I'm ready to dispose of it.

Then I drive to the nearest McDonalds and re-open it and dump it in the ball pit.


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> If it's in a hard plastic container that is sealed toss it in the garbage.


This is what I do. Seal it with the cap that comes with my sharps container. Tape it for extra security and bury it in the trash.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 19, 2015)

I empty everything into a protein jug,
I put the safety (w/e it's called) back on the pins and when it gets filled up i empty the jug into a plastic bag and throw in the trash.....


----------



## Paolos (Mar 19, 2015)

I kink the needle and put the cap back on and throw it in the kitchen trash. I don't have the HEP or the HIV so 
I don't worry too much about it.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 19, 2015)

I use a disinfectant wipe plastic container, seal it with tape, throw in trash. Done.


----------

